# Cringe !!!



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Saw this in the supermarket and had to get a pic or 3 lol


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That is PERFECT for 50/50's!!!!


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Theres a car like this up where the other half lives, everytime i drive past i just think ohhh what i would do to you lol


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

wowser


----------



## nukeboy (Sep 17, 2014)

At least no one will knick it :lol:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Not displaying a disabled badge or something?


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Quality, wonder how long it took to get it in that state!!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol i have seen shipwrecks in a better state


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Fantastic!

There is a car around where I live that has no paint on it and it is completely covered in rust, I've been trying to get a photo of it for a while to post on here.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Barn find, worth at least 4-5k


----------



## nukeboy (Sep 17, 2014)

I bet there are no door dents on it, would you park close.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

jesus


----------



## Footballer (Dec 7, 2010)

Eco Friendly!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

My French teacher at high school had an old Volvo 240 estate in yellow that had gone green like that. Guess Some people really do use them for getting from A to B... and literally nothing else!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Footballer said:


> Eco Friendly!


Thats what i call shrinking your carbon footprint lol


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I would of hung around and pleaded with the owner to let me wash it. It would be the most satisfying car to clean ever.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

There are a couple of 70's Cortinas by me that are slowly returning to the earth. Sacrilege.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

svended said:


> I would of hung around and pleaded with the owner to let me wash it. It would be the most satisfying car to clean ever.


Yes it would be good to see what cleaners do actualy clean the best. Imagine the before and after shots.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:doublesho. That is in no way to treat a Merc, it badly needs TLC from one of us.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> fantastic!
> 
> There is a car around where i live that has no paint on it and it is completely covered in rust, i've been trying to get a photo of it for a while to post on here.


please do


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

You'd pay lots of money to get that look on the VW scene.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I wonder if it is swirl free from the lack of washing?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> I wonder if it is swirl free from the lack of washing?


I doubt we will ever know.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I bet the car park car wash chap didn't bother asking them if they wanted it done for £10....


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Lloyd71 said:


> You'd pay lots of money to get that look on the VW scene.


Are you referring to my rusty car comment because it is a VW Jetta?

I didn't realise it was a VW scene thing, it just looked like some crazy fool had sanded all the paint off and never got round to respraying it!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Does anyone else wonder how the alloys look relatively clean?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

HEADPHONES said:


> Does anyone else wonder how the alloys look relatively clean?


Funny I was thinking exactly the same thing! Do you think this has been 'created?'


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I also noticed the numberplate and lights were much cleaner than the rest of the car, i guessed that was for an MOT. Maybe the wheels are clean because it has had some new tyres and the fitters cleaned up the wheels?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

pantypoos said:


> .... it just looked like some crazy fool had sanded all the paint off and never got round to respraying it!


It's called "The Rat" look - some even do it with BMWs.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Taxed worse.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sure it hasn't just been dumped????


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> Sure it hasn't just been dumped????


Lol it was gone when i got back


----------



## Sbm1228 (Aug 1, 2014)

The Benz from the Black Lagoon


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> please do


I spotted the rusty car drive past my office earlier on so i ran out to get a quick photo, not the best but gives you an idea.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

At first I thought the wheels are clean but the fronts actually look quite minging


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol whAt the heck is that


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks a bit like this:---





































There appears to be a little bit of moss on the window rubbers, and the headlights wouldn't be at their best..

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh yes, can anyone spot the in-built security defences on the inside lol.....

Ouch.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

pah, and who said Merc's were well built? lol


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

should have left a note....... although you'd want to assemble a DW team to tackle that! Satisfaction would be good though.

being in a disabled spot made me think could the owner be too old or incapable of cleaning it, then again suppose you'd throw it through the cheap n nasty car washes long before it ended up like this, guess well probably never know


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Or more likely some people just don't care about washing their car. 

It's just so crazy it might be the case.


----------



## Ghorrocks (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, nearly brought up my breakfast


----------



## tfro1992 (Mar 8, 2014)

This reminds me I saw something quite similar a few weeks ago, not as bad though obviously. I was stationary at the red lights at the time by the way lol.


----------

